# si l'âge de départ en retraite reste inchangé



## edwingill

Contexte démographique. Comment traduit-on en espagnol "si l'âge de départ en retraite reste inchangé" dans le paragraphe suivant:Aujourdhui la proportion des personnes âgées dependantes par rapport à la population active est de 1 à 3. *Si l'âge de départ en retraite reste inchangé* le rapport tombera de  1 à 1,5.
Ce texte n'a pas été écrit par un francophone.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si se mantiene la edad para la jubilación...


----------



## FranParis

*Si la edad de jubilación no cambia*, (por ejemplo).

Les retraités ne sont pas des personnes agées dépendantes, du moins en France.

Les personnes agées dépendantes sont une catégorie de personnes, retraitées ou non, nécessitant un soutien médico-social particulier.

Aussi faudrait-il dire: La proportion des retraités par rapport à la population active est de 1 à 3.


----------



## edwingill

Merci Victor


----------



## GURB

S*i la edad de jubilación sigue sin cambiar...*


----------



## edwingill

Merci GURB


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Yo creo que podría ser: "Si la edad requerida para jubilarse sigue siendo la misma..."


----------



## Dulcinea del Toboso

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!
¿Cómo diríais en español "la pub reste l’un des premiers baromètres de l’économie"??
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Isis34

Hola Dulcinea:

Mi propuesta: ...._sigue siendo._...


----------



## /Latingirl/

Hola!

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Isis, el verbo reste implica una
idea de continuidad...Para mí *sigue siendo* es la mejor opción en 
este contexto.


----------



## Dulcinea del Toboso

Muchas gracias a los dos! encaja perfectamente en el contexto!


----------



## merisue

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos...

Hay ya muchos hilos que salen del uso de "rester", pero lo cierto es que se trata de un verbo cuyo uso me sigue pareciendo muy ambiguo muchas veces y de hecho, no sé cómo traducir exactamente esta frase: 

"Si les attentats islamistes restent depuis 2002 des événementis isolés, on peut s'interroger sur le rôle croissante de l'islam dans l'état et dans la société civile."

¿Podría ser "aunque los atentados islamistas no sean más que sucesos aislados desde 2002, sí cabe preguntarde por el creciente papel del islam en el Estado y en la sociedad civil" o, más bien, "como los atentados islamistas siguen siendo sucesos aislados desde 2002, cabe preguntarse..."?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
marisa


----------



## xymox

Hola,


Tu traducción me parece correcta. Otra sugerencia sería "siguen siendo sucesos aislados"


----------



## rolandbascou

siguen siendo est meilleur, correspond mieux a "rester". A tel point que l´on pourrait dire "continuent d´être" bien que ce serait plus lourd que "rester".


----------



## Lenaik

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Salut à tout le monde!
"Ici aussi, la famille reste le cadre"
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire? C'est tout le contexte que j'ai. Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut m'aider, parce que sur les dicos, je ne trouve rien de cohérent. Merci en avance.


----------



## Vergari

Hola Lenaik:

En este contexto he visto la palabra "entorno", por ejemplo:

"El entorno familiar es muy importante para la educación del niño"

Pero claro, sin contexto, estamos dando palos de ciego.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo de otra forma (claro a falta de contexto, adivina, adivina...)

La familia constituye para el niño un "marco" que le indica los límites...

Sin garantía, por supuesto.


----------



## Lenaik

Ya, sé que sin contexto es difícil. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## capofurbo

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Como se traduciría: Il est resté comme le plus jeune détenu?

Como se puede traducir esta expresión: rester comme?

Hola, buenas, estoy traduciendo en español un texto en francés para la universidad. Una de las frases dice: "Il est resté comme le plus jeune détenu liberé du camp..." hablando de un personaje judío que después de investigar sobre su historia se descubre que es el prisionero más joven que fue liberado de Auswitch, para ello se utiliza esta frase al final del texto. Podría traducirse por otra palabra además de "quedó como el más joven detenido liberado del campo..."? El verbo "quedar" no me parece muy natural ahí.

Merci d'abord pour votre attention...à bientôt


----------



## Paquita

Debe de haber en alguna parte un complemento como "quedó en la memoria/en la historia"... u otra cosa, expresada o sugerida, que dé sentido al verbo "rester" y permita dar con una traducción adecuada...


----------



## Babarel

Le complément n'est pas nécessaire dans l'expression "rester comme le/rester le..." mais, comme le dit Paquita, le sens implicite est bien "dans la mémoire des hommes, dans l'Histoire", etc.

Entonces, si te molesta el verbo quedar a secas, tal vez podrías añadir : quedó en la historia como el más joven etcétera ... ?

ó : lo recordaron como el más joven etcétera ... ?

ó : seguira siendo el más joven etcétera ... ? (pero el sentido ya cambia un poco)

Son sugerencias, yo sólo puedo ayudar a aclarar el sentido de la expresión francesa.


----------



## lan1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous la phrase : "l'application de la loi reste faible dans ce pays". D'après moi, je dirai "la aplicación de la ley se queda muy baja en este pais" mais je doute sur le "reste faible".

Je vous remercie à l'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Un empujoncito: "sigue siendo (...)". 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> swift;7708327]Hola:
> Un empujoncito: "sigue siendo (...)"


Ne pas oublier aussi de confirmer la traduction de "faible" dans le dictionnaire de WR français-espagnol : http://www.wordreference.com/fres/faible


----------



## traductora en apuros

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Traduzco esta frase pero el verbo reste no me da ningun sentido pues va seguido de "de" no se si significa algo más, pues rester mas un complemento no me combina... 

Mais ce dispositif didactique reste encore de nos jours le modèle des épreuves du baccalauréat français pour toutes les langues, tant à l’oral qu’à l’écrit, l’évaluation des capacités des candidats y portant sur leur capacité à parler sur un document littéraire.

Pero este dispositivo didáctico continua todavia en nuestro dias el modelo de pruebas........., la evaluacion de las capacidades...

Esta traducccion queda coja, le falta algo al verbo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Recortas mal la frase:
reste
(de nos jours)
le modèle
Pero en la traducción has intuido el sentido.

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D.
de nos jours => hoy día (pero esto es tema de otro hilo)


----------



## traductora en apuros

Pero eso es lo que pregunto precisamente, continua el modelo de prueba que significa? continua como el modelo o sigue el modelo?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Es que según el título de tu pregunta parecías preguntar por la preposición de _de_ con el verbo _rester_.

- sigue siendo el modelo


----------



## suroeste

Hola traductora !

le "de" ne se rapporte pas à "reste" mais fait partie de l'expression "de nos jours" 

saludos


----------



## traductora en apuros

gracias a todos, ya entiendo que no se trata de rester de, pero puedo agregar el verbo ser, sin importar que solo aparece rester. Mi pregunta mas clara es si traducir !continua siendo! es posible...?

que pena que no me se expresar bien.

Disculpen


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Seguir siendo se ajusta perfectamente à rester. No es porque en francés no aparece "Être" que no puede aparecer en español como traducción si así lo decís vosotros, al contrario, hay que darle a la expresión francesa la expresión natural en español y ésa es : seguir/continuar siendo. 

¿Esto responde a tu duda?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## traductora en apuros

Totalmente..Mil gracias mi JIJI


----------



## vfs

Hola, 

Devant l'apparition de produits artificiels, achetter dans les magasins bio et diététiques reste la mmeilleure façon d'acheter des produits de qualité.


No estoy segura, pero me da la impresión de que aquí el uso de rester y no de être indica que ahora es la mejor forma, que se mantiene, ¿es así? ¿tiene alguien  alguna solución?


Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sólo te hace falta leer este hilo y verás que ya hemos dado la solución a este tipo de formulación. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

